# The table that should never happen. Six gears.



## Brink (Feb 3, 2015)

yup, six gears.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Brink (Feb 3, 2015)

It's a two speed, ratchet action Millers Falls no. 97 breast drill. A real marvel of ingenuity.


----------



## Brink (Feb 3, 2015)

Complete tear down and clean up...

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## DKMD (Feb 3, 2015)

You said breast...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 3, 2015)

Keep me a breast of this please....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 3, 2015)

Where's the clutch pedal?

I've got an old Crescent brand crank drill I use all the time. Lot smaller than this one though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Feb 3, 2015)

Looks like everyone is gearing up for this one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 3, 2015)

Very titillating.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## jmurray (Feb 4, 2015)

The title had me on pins and nipples, I mean needles

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 5, 2015)

Cleaned and painted.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Brink (Feb 5, 2015)



Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 5, 2015)

But does it drill holes??

Seriously though, It looks really good. Now if only there was a source for the artwork to recreate the decal on it :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 5, 2015)

Detailed craftsmanship is to be revered. Detailed craftsmanship on an old tool that restores it to full use is a whole different level of cool. This rocks!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 5, 2015)

So, @DKMD, is this how they used to get silicone in there?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Feb 5, 2015)

Simply Awsome

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jmurray (Feb 5, 2015)

thats so awesome, great job on both. any chance youd like to share your method for cleaning that saw up so well

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 6, 2015)

jmurray said:


> thats so awesome, great job on both. any chance youd like to share your method for cleaning that saw up so well



I take them to my all day job. We do a lot of rust removal, gasket scraping and metal work there. I like to use a scraper to get the heavy crud off. Then a die grinder and a roloc disk to get to bare metal. 
I'll switch to a sanding disk, then block sand to remove the swirls.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Feb 6, 2015)

Is it my imagination or is that a left handed saw? The finger groove appears to be on the wrong side for a right hander.


----------



## Brink (Feb 6, 2015)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> Is it my imagination or is that a left handed saw? The finger groove appears to be on the wrong side for a right hander.



It's not a finger hole. It's an opposable thumb hole.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Molokai (Feb 7, 2015)

What amazes me that drill is still working today !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 24, 2015)

Almost done... There was no handle on this thing. So I recycles a discarded file handle.

Also, the first wooden anything I turned. I used my metal lathe to drill a hole in it.


----------



## Brink (Feb 24, 2015)

Done, now.


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Feb 25, 2015)

SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
How does it drill?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 26, 2015)

It works very well, as long as you keep fingers out of turning gears.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Feb 27, 2015)

Are you trying to tell me that tool wouldn't be OSHA compliant in todays work place.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

